# [Solved]cant load nvidia module

## Elexorien

searched the fourums for the error i have and no hits.... so here goes

I followed the instructions of the Xorg and Nvidia how-to's and got this error:

after emerging the nvidia-drivers and modprobing the new driver:

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
```

now i cd to the directory to see if the file was there, and it is....  so nvidia.ko DOES exist, but doesnt want to load.

I checked make menuconfig and saw that I do have support for module loading.

I'm stumped  :Sad: 

also as an aside.... how do I stop the screen from blanking out when I'm afk?

edit:  did an lsmod shows no modules loaded at all....Last edited by Elexorien on Tue Sep 26, 2006 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elexorien

checked dmesg, since im posting on another computer i cant copy and paste (not that i would know how to in the gentoo system anyway)

i have a:

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel

and several lines of:

NVRM: blah blah blah

basicaly saying the NVIDIA probe routien was not called for 1 device(s)

can occur when riavfb, nvidiafb or ricatv was loaded and obtained ownership of NVIDIA device... try unloading said kernel modules and or reconfigure without support of those  (will check if i have them built in or not)

help! :{

----------

## lagalopex

Looking at the Gentoo NVidia-guide its most likely your card is not supported by the driver (Supported Products List and compare to the lspci -v output)

----------

## wynn

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
```

sounds as if the devices

```
# l /dev/nvidia*

0 crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   0 Sep 26 10:49 /dev/nvidia0

0 crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 255 Sep 26 10:49 /dev/nvidiactl
```

are missing. They should be created when the module is loaded (/usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774/README.gz: Q. How and when are the the NVIDIA device files created?)

Another possibility: when you emerge'd x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers, was the symlink /usr/src/linux pointing to the source for 2.6.17-gentoo-r8? If not, the driver will be compiled for a different kernel and also installed in a different /lib/modules subdirectory.

----------

## Elexorien

lagalopex,

my card is an Nvidia gforce4 440 mx (8x support but i think im rrunning 4x dues to mobo)  which is supported (i can always try the legacy drivers as ive seen some posts that say they work)

wynn,

you are correct, there are no entires for /dev/nvidia*  goes from misc, null, nvram, port....  no nvidia  :Sad: 

/usr/src contains 2 entries:

linux

linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

ls -l shows:

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Sep 25 18:58 linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Sep 26 06:43 linux-2-6-17-gentoo-r8
```

(dates and times are a bit messed up due to non UTC bios clock and having to fix it constantly before i figured out how to tell it that bios clock is not UTC).

so basically, yes it was (and still is) pointing to the right place during my emerge nvidia-drivers....

----------

## Elexorien

 *lagalopex wrote:*   

> Looking at the Gentoo NVidia-guide its most likely your card is not supported by the driver (Supported Products List and compare to the lspci -v output)

 

lspci:

-bash: lspci: command not found

did i miss an emerge when installing gentoo? 

/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh:

no such file or directory...  cd'd to /sbin  up not there.... 

im thinking nvidia-drivers didnt do a bunch of stuff it was supposed to  :Sad: 

----------

## lagalopex

Have you any framebuffer-driver active (a non-vesa one)?

lspci is in sys-apps/pciutils

----------

## Elexorien

 *lagalopex wrote:*   

> Have you any framebuffer-driver active (a non-vesa one)?
> 
> lspci is in sys-apps/pciutils

 

from memory, no, just the vesa framebuffer (ill check though)

emerging sys-apps/pciutils now

----------

## Elexorien

lspci:

```
VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
```

----------

## Elexorien

under Graphics Suport --->

Support for framebuffer devices

Enable firmware EDID

VESA VGA graphics support

     VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)

(had an erronous vesa default mode, fixed and will recompile in a sec)

Support for framebuffer splash

those are the only ones check off the rest are excluded....

----------

## lagalopex

You have agpart and mtrr in your kernel?

You checked your bios as mentioned here?

Do you have any module that you can load?

----------

## Elexorien

 *Quote:*   

> If you are confident that you have an nVidia card, check your BIOS and see if the directive Assign IRQ to VGA is set.

 

no such entry in my bios

agpart (was) in my kernel prior to the first post, after reading the nvidia page i tried removing it, didnt help

and i dont know of any modules that i can try loading....

----------

## lagalopex

What does the following print:

```
# update-modules

#modprobe -l
```

pick one of them (without path and .ko) and try loading it...

----------

## Elexorien

 *lagalopex wrote:*   

> What does the following print:
> 
> ```
> # update-modules
> 
> ...

 

```
modprobe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.17-getnoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko
```

only module i have  :Sad: 

----------

## Elexorien

figured it out....  needed hotplug so the module can created the /dev/nvidia* devices that it needs...

someone should put that on the dependency list...

----------

## machibest

Sorry to post on this POST, but it ocurrs your problem is exactly the same as mine (only i'v got Nvidia GeForce FX5200). I'v tried everything listed here, but still can't get any nvidia device with neither hotplug nor coldplug

```
* Coldplugging pci devices ...

modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

... can't load module nvidia

missing kernel or user mode driver nvidia
```

I've also tried with legacy drivers tought my nvidia card should be supported with the nvidia-drivers. Didn't work either. My kernel configuration seems ok to me, i've followed the gentoo nvidia guide in detail.

My BIOS config. seems ok as well.

I've also read that "/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh" should create all necesary devices but i receive same answer than Elexorien: "no such file or directory"

(guess script appears after merging nvidia-kernel or nvidia-glx, but i'm not gonna try any of those).

Any help please?

----------

## papal_authority

Hmmm same problem here, I don't have those /dev/nvid* files, nor do I have the /sbin/NVmakedevices script to create them. I suppose this thread should be merged with this one.

----------

## papal_authority

Ok I found the script, someone's posted it here.

----------

